

Sal Khan's 'Academy' sparks a tech revolution in education - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/life/people/story/2012-05-30/sal-khan-profile-khan-academy/55270348/1

======
wxl
I really, really dislike Khan Academy. I'm in high school and at least one of
my teachers thinks that it's a substitute for actually teaching us. He just
puts on a Khan Academy video and we watch it the whole time. Usually we watch
a few of them. That, and Sal's voice makes me want to rip my hair out. He
repeats things, over and over, like:

"If the box moves five... five meters... five meters per second... five meters
per second."

When you have to watch fourty-five minutes of these videos, it starts getting
old. Real quick.

